# OEM R33 steering wheel removal....HELP!!!



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm going to be removing my old oem steering wheel off of my R33 and fitting a newer one.

Was wondering how difficult removal and fitting actually is? Where are the bolts located and how do I avoid setting the airbag off? It's a 1995 model if that helps?

Cheers guys


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

search is your freind. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/81021-how-remove-r33-gtr-steering-wheel-fit-hicas-airbag-boss-kit.html


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Cheers buddy


----------

